
CrateBox – A State Management Library for No Particular UI - alexvcasillas
https://www.npmjs.com/package/cratebox
======
alexvcasillas
Announcing #cratebox

A State Management Library for no particular UI

⬩ Typed Models ⬩ Intuitive API ⬩ Time Traveling ⬩ Subscriptions

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/cratebox](https://www.npmjs.com/package/cratebox)
…
[https://github.com/alexvcasillas/cratebox](https://github.com/alexvcasillas/cratebox)
…

Huge thanks to @mweststrate for being such a great inspiration!

#javascript #newinjs #js

